# Ampifier went into protection mode



## Puggy_22 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Amplifier went into protection mode*

Can anyone help me with my legacy la430 series 4 as it has just went into protection mode. I think that i may have upset the wires going into the sub as i had to take the sub out the boot so i could get ma spair wheel out. Since then the amp has went into protection mode. Can anyone help me and let me know which wire gose where. My sub fetures are:
# MOSFET Pulse Width Modulated Power Supply
# Soft Turn On/Off Circuit
# Discrete Wire Connections
# Power/Protection/Clipping LED Indicators
# Variable Gain Control
# Multi-Mode Bridgeable channels offer wide choice of output configurations and possibilities
# Extra Heavy-Duty Aluminum Alloy Heat Sink
# 2-Channel
# RMS power per Channel: 125W x 2
# RMS Output Bridged: 500W x 1
# Total Maximum Output: 500W
# Minimum Impedance: 2 Ohms
# Built-In Crossover(Front): Hi/Low/Full
# Bass/Treble Boost: Variable
# Inputs: Gold Plated RCA
# S/N Ratio: 90 dB
# Frequency Response: 10-30kHz
# Dimensions(WxHxL): 10.5" x 2.3" x 10.5"
# RCA Line Out


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah the 12+ should be the power wire, the GND or B is the ground, the REM is the remote wire, the rca's should be plugged into the input, and the speakers wires on the terminal according to the ohms at which the amp is pushing.


----------



## Puggy_22 (Mar 16, 2010)

lcurle said:


> yeah the 12+ should be the power wire, the GND or B is the ground, the REM is the remote wire, the rca's should be plugged into the input, and the speakers wires on the terminal according to the ohms at which the amp is pushing.


Have checked all wirring going to sub and all look fine no fuses burst. Can u tell me how the wires go from the amp to the sub all other speekers in the car are going straight to the sterio the only thing going to the amp is my sub woofer. The sub woofer has 2+ and 2- Speeker outputs. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It depends on the ohm load you want to pull from the amplifier. Do you have 2 subwoofers? If so what size are they? Is the amp 2 ohm stable? What is the size of the amp?


----------

